# Redline Speed Worx Presents: Borgwarner EFR Turbochargers !



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present to you Borgwarner's New Line Of Turbochargers !* 

*Borgwarner has just released what will soon become the game changer. The EFR line of turbos was born out of an internal BorgWarner Turbo Systems program labeled Advanced Aftermarket Products or AAP. 

The program was engineered by a cross-functional team that began with the proverbial clean-sheet of paper. No legacy products, no preconceived notions of what a turbo could or could not have; no restrictions. The aerodynamics for the product line were selected using a range of optimized combinations that would give users turbo solutions anywhere between 250 and 1000 horsepower capability per turbo. Next, a list of every notable design characteristic for an engine boosting device was tabled. Specific interest was given to new ideas that had never been formed in metal or had never been combined into an aftermarket turbo. 

The result is the new EFR (Engineered for Racing) line of turbos from BorgWarner. These turbos contain a bevy of key attributes such as Gamma Ti turbine wheels, dual ceramic ball bearing cartridges and investment cast stainless steel turbine housings. Collectively, those features help give the EFR line its innovative appeal and will provide a breakthrough experience in durability, device responsiveness and installer/user satisfaction. 

Please Contact Us for Further Application Specific Information as these Turbochargers are available for a wide range of applications as well as performance / fitments needs.* 

:laugh: 

*EFR 6258* 

The EFR 6258 is the smallest turbocharger in the ultra-efficient EFR lineup. The 62mm OD compressor has a 49.6mm inducer at 44lb/min max flow - supporting up to 440hp with very large map width for outstanding power potential even at high boost. The 6258 is the fastest spooling EFR turbo - and fits in a small package. Ideal for small engines in single turbo configuration and stock internal or modified engines. This is an excellent turbocharger for autocross, rally, drift, road racing and street driven applications. The low inertia 58mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is optimally matched for maximum response and fastest spool with the FMW compressor wheel. EFR 6258 uses the smallest-sized EFR compressor housing, fitting in the tightest engine bays particularly twin turbo V6 applications. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 260-440hp range, or as twin turbo applications 400-700+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory). 

*Compressor Specifications* 
•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 62mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 49.6mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 44 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 

*Compressor Housing:* 2.5" inlet, 2.0" hose coupler outlet. 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 58mm (recommended) OR 55mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment Cast Housing 
•	0.83 A/R T3 Housing(Internal WG) 

Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 
Turbine Options: T25, .64 a/r, single scroll 

*List Price = $1,950.00 
Price = $1,549.00* 

*EFR 6758* 

EFR 6758 is a versatile turbocharger with very large map width for outstanding power potential even at high boost - and does it in a small package. This is an excellent turbocharger for autocross, rally, drift, road racing and street driven applications. This turbo uses a 67mm OD compressor with a 53.9mm inducer to support a remarkable 49lb/min max flow rate. The low inertia 58mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the FMW compressor wheel. EFR 6758 uses the smallest-sized EFR compressor housing, fitting in the tightest engine bays particularly twin turbo V6 or V8 applications. In twinscroll T4 configuration, the 6758 delivers mindblowing fast spool and response while working well on stock and modified engines. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 300-490hp range, or as twin turbo applications 550-900+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory). 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 67mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 53.9mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 49 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 

*Compressor Housing:* 2.5" inlet, 2.0" hose coupler outlet 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 58mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing 
•	0.64 A/R T25 undivided (Internal WG) 

Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 
Turbine Options: T25, .64 a/r, single scroll 

*List Price = $1,950.00 
Price = $1,549.00* 

*EFR 7064* 

EFR 7064 is an excellent turbocharger for drift, road racing and street driven applications. The 7064 delivers incredibly fast spool and response while working well on stock and heavily modified engines. The 70mm OD compressor has a 52.2mm inducer and at 56lb/min max flow - there is potential for 560hp - unheard of for this size compressor wheel. The low inertia 64mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the 70mm FMW compressor wheel and is capable of 45+psi boost. This turbo uses the mid-size EFR ported-shroud compressor housing, great for fitment in cramped engine bays. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 350-560hp range, or as twin turbo applications 650-1000+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip ** picture of EFR 7064 compwheel 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 70mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 52.2mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 56 lb/min 
•	Compressor Housing: 3.5" Ported shroud inlet, 2.0" hose coupler outlet 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Connections: 
Inlet: 3.5" Hose Coupler 

Outlet: 2.0" Hose Coupler w/ integrated Vband option 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 64mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing The EFR 7064 is available in (3) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
0.92 A/R T4 twinscroll (Internal WG) +$150.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (External WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,205.00 
Price = $1,799.00* 

*EFR 7670* 

EFR 7670 is ideal for road racing and time attack applications, as well as responsive high power street driven vehicles. Engineered for great spool, quick response and the potential to surpass 640hp - the 7670 is capable of 64lb/min compressor flow - unheard of for this size compressor wheel. The 7670 is an excellent turbocharger for road racing and time attack applications, as well as responsive high power street driven vehicles. The 70mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the 57.2mm inducer / 76mm exducer FMW compressor wheel and is capable of 45+psi boost. This turbo uses the mid-size EFR ported-shroud compressor housing, great for fitment in cramped engine bays. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 400-650hp range, or as twin turbo applications 800-1200+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 76mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 57.2mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 64 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Compressor Housing Connections: 
Inlet: 3.5" Hose Coupler 
Outlet: 2.0" Hose Coupler 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine Type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 70mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing The EFR 7670 is available in (3) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
0.92 A/R T4 twinscroll (Internal WG) +$150.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (external WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,350.00 
Price = $1,849.00* 

*EFR 8374* 

EFR 8374 is engineered to support big power levels yet spool fast enough for professional time attack teams. The 74mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the 62.6mm inducer / 83mm exducer FMW compressor wheel and is capable of 79lb/min airflow and 45+psi boost. This is one of the most exciting turbos in the EFR lineup for the high-power addicts. This turbo has the largest EFR compressor housing and is ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 500-800hp range, or as twin turbo applications >1400+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling optional (recommended) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 83mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 62.6mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 79 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Compressor Housing Connections: 
Inlet: 4" Ported Shroud Hose Coupler 

Outlet: 2.5" Hose Coupler w/ integrated Vband option 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine Type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 74mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing - The EFR 8374 is available in (3) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
0.92 A/R T4 twinscroll (Internal WG) +$150.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (external WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,620.00 
Price = $2,049.00* 

*EFR 9180* 

EFR 9180 is the biggest, baddest, highest flowing turbo in the EFR family. Capable of a remarkable 94lb/min airflow and stable at very high boost levels, the 91mm OD compressor measures 67.7mm inducer and is a 7 blade FMW compressor. This turbo will redefine what 67mm turbos are capable of. After receiving requests from many high power enthusiasts and drag racers restrained to a 67mm inducer, there was a clear need for 1000hp capable turbos that still provide good spool and response. Using the high flowing 1.05 a/r Twinscroll T4 turbine housing is the most efficient way to run this as a single turbocharger. If twin turbos will be run, the .83 a/r or 1.05 a/r can be used, depending on manifolds and space constraints. Ideal for use as single turbo applications in the 700-1000hp per turbo range, or as very high power twin turbo applications >1000-1700+hp. Available with .83 a/r undivided T3 internal WG or 1.05 a/r divided twinscroll T4 housings (external WG). Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling optional (recommended) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 91mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 67.7mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 94 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Compressor Housing Connections: 
Inlet: 4" Ported Shroud Hose Coupler 

Outlet: 2.5" Hose Coupler w/ integrated Vband option 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine Type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 80mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing The EFR 9180 is available in (2) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (external WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,850.00 
Price = $2,249.00*


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Going to do some testing this week...*


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I can be your guinea pig!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

This thing should rip for a T25 turbine! My only bitc$ bout it is it only comes with a .64AR turbine. Course as is it's rated in the upper 400 low 500's range lol. With nice top mount cast manifold this should be super sexy! Double D's :thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

my car rips with a billet 3071R on T25 mani! 

cool stuff


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

These turbos are way too much money.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Prices?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 

So the factory DV will bolt right in there huh? Do the turbos come from BW with that Porsche DV?*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

GM uses that style dv too


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> GM uses that style dv too


 :thumbup::laugh: 

As well as the old pre-production 2.0t before vw decided to scrap it and go with the electric dvs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm getting all the pricing finalized today !


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

From what I understand Porsche uses our "D" valve now. Looks like you can just cap off the vacuum fittings, get rid of that separate boost control solenoid and just stick the "D" valve in. Nice and clean


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Pricing Posted !


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

where are the prices???


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL your cold! look up!


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

So which one of these turbos would be the equivalent of a 3071?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

hatnlvr said:


> So which one of these turbos would be the equivalent of a 3071?


The names go by comp wheel exducer and turbine wheel inducer. So the EFR 7064 is the closest match in terms of the compressor wheel exducers. The EFR 6758 is about the same HP rating as a GT3071R but close to the size of a GT28 series. :beer:


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

velocity196 said:


> The names go by comp wheel exducer and turbine wheel inducer. So the EFR 7064 is the closest match in terms of the compressor wheel exducers. The EFR 6758 is about the same HP rating as a GT3071R but close to the size of a GT28 series. :beer:


Thanks for the rundown on that. So basically what would be the main advantage of these units over the Garrett ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

The main advantages of the EFR Line Up over the New Garrett GTX Series are as Follows:

- Titanium Exhaust Wheels / 50% Lighter than Conventional Exhaust Wheels
- Newly Designed Billet Compressor Wheels for Faster Spool 
- Built in Diverter Valve System in the Compressor Housing
- Built in Location for a Speed Sensor
- Integrated 3" V Band Housing

The Price Point when looking at buying a GTX + Wastegate + DV / BOV is higher than purchasing an EFR Unit where everything is integrated into the Turbocharger itself 

:snowcool:


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Going to do some testing this week...*



So. How's the testing comming. Any early results ?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I just placed my order for the racecar.

Looks like the EFR 9180 will be the turbo of choice to compete in True Street this year. With a divided t4 1.5 ar housing and my own custom mani, im excited to see what we will make on it :grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

It is awesome that the EFR cover comes with a speed sensor port. :thumbup: now you know they are listening to serious racers.

Any plans for a 72?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Have you confirmed that the DV solenoid is a direct plugin for FSI cars or the stock valve can be used instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes with slight modification. We can perform this for any customer that will be using an EFR Unit in an FSI Application before their order ships.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Some Testing Results from our Friends over @ Full Race

*This test compares the GT3582R .82 a/r (Purple line) vs EFR 8374 .83 a/r (Green line) 91 octane pump gas @ 15 psi. 

The main objective was to compare spoolup and powerband between the two turbos, while ensuring the 42mm Internal WG does not creep. 

Considering this is a much larger turbo, the results are very impressive. dont forget -- the EFR 8374 is a much larger turbo than GT35R. EFR uses 74mm turbine wheel vs the 35R's 68mm turbine and 79lb/min compressor on the EFR vs 62 lb/ on the 35R.*


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Impressive Results.

What about a 3076R comparison. Would that be the EFR 7064 ? 

Looking for something that can have say the eqivilant response of a std 3071R but the power of a 3076R. 

Also something that can comfortably make say 400-450whp but when fueling technologies catch up later on turn up the boost and get an extra 100ish whp.Iknow...wishfull thinking 

Living at altitude reaistically the EFR 6758 would probably be the best bet.

Are there any manifolds yet that are twin scoll for our 4 pot motors ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

playback said:


> Are there any manifolds yet that are twin scoll for our 4 pot motors ?


Not *yet*


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

Any Updates??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Setting up Dyno time as we speak


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How much wider (intake inlet flange to exh outlet flange) is the BW vs a Garett BB and a Garrett JB/PTE? Pics look like its about 1" wider without exh housings


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Which EFR were you looking for measurements on ? I have a few 6758 / 6258 here at the shop right now. Unfortunately Borgwarner is delaying shipment on the 70's / 76's / 83's (Twinscroll) until March now :banghead:

Fortunately gives us time to find the B7 we are going to build to test the new setup on


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

So who is ready for some twin scroll FSI Manifolds


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Hell Yes


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh I'm so interested. I was thinking the k04 kit but this caught my eye. Any kits, or just turbos? Mmmmmmm..twinscroll!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So who is ready for some twin scroll FSI Manifolds


never .!!!! lol 

twin scroll 1.8t manifolds !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vrhatch (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea what he said^^^ lol


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

So any updates???


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

dubman6 said:


> Oh I'm so interested. I was thinking the k04 kit but this caught my eye. Any kits, or just turbos? Mmmmmmm..twinscroll!!


x2 

i have no idea what a twinscroll is though lol


----------

